# Lump?



## Wendy S. (Jul 1, 2013)

I had surgery last Friday, a week ago. It was to remove the right side of my thyroid. The scar was healing nicely and at my 1 week check in on Friday, the Dr. said everything was great. BUT....
Yesterday I noticed a huge lump of skin as long as the scar, I would say it's behind and just a little bit above the scar. I don't know if it just now appeared, or if it was there all along & I just didnt notice it because I wasn't touching it. I called the Dr. today and they never called back. Any clue what this might be? It's the length of the scar and I guess it's about the circumference of a pencil. If I turn to the side, I can see the lump jutting out. SCARED!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to phone your doctor back.

I wonder if an internal stitch may have let loose.

You might try some ice on it until you can reach your doctor.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

It sounds like the swelling that my surgeon said is normal. Mine started about 6 days post surgery. He said another of his patients said it was like a Vienna sausage in her throat. I'm 4 weeks post surgery and mine has gone down a lot. Doc said it could take 6 months to fully resolve. I think mine peaked at about 2 or so weeks, so yours might get worse before it gets better. Mine is still swollen worse in the morning when I first get up.
And it is disturbing to look at, especially stretching your neck out and looking from side.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the exact same thing. I forget what my surgeon called it at this point, but it was completely normal. It was gone within a month...maybe sooner...my memory about it isn't all that clear, but I don't remember it being a big deal for very long.

That said, if it's making you nervous, you have every right to call your surgeon's office about it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I remembered... my surgeon called it a "healing ridge."


----------



## Wendy S. (Jul 1, 2013)

donnakd said:


> It sounds like the swelling that my surgeon said is normal. Mine started about 6 days post surgery. He said another of his patients said it was like a Vienna sausage in her throat. I'm 4 weeks post surgery and mine has gone down a lot. Doc said it could take 6 months to fully resolve. I think mine peaked at about 2 or so weeks, so yours might get worse before it gets better. Mine is still swollen worse in the morning when I first get up.
> And it is disturbing to look at, especially stretching your neck out and looking from side.


YES!! Vienna sausage, how disgusting, but yes that's a perfect description! So I'm glad to hear others have had it & that it goes away....eventually. It was less swollen this morning when I got up, but as the day has progressed, it got a little bigger. So strange. But thanks for responding, you have calmed me down a bit!


----------



## Wendy S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Octavia said:


> I remembered... my surgeon called it a "healing ridge."


Great, thank you!! I will take everyone's word for it & just calm down.


----------

